# Leav'n Forum For A While....My Mom Is Sick.



## SweetSassy (Feb 13, 2010)

Dear RO friends, 

It was Wednesday,I got a phone call from my mom crying hysterically. She was at the doctor. She's been having back and hip problems which was making it hard for her to walk. She got the results of her tests back and she has cancer in her spine. 

I am so depressed right now and all I can think about is,I don't wanna lose my mom. She has an appt with an oncologist Wednesday. I think the best thing for me right now is to take a leave of absence from the forum so I can take care of my mom. I'm also in college, so it's just gonna be hard for me to concentrate in school. 

I will truly miss everyone cause I love RO, but I wanna take care of my mom and spend as much time with her as I can. 

I may pop in once in a while or update my blog....IDK. 

My email is [email protected] if you need to reach me. Or I have a facebook under this email address. 

Thanks, :cry4:April


----------



## hln917 (Feb 13, 2010)

April~ I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. Sending good wishes to her. I'm here for you if you need anything. Take care and please keep us updated.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 13, 2010)

:hug:ray:

I think this is a good decision, and not have too much on your plate. take all the time u need RO will still be here with open -welcoming arms when u return!!!!


----------



## cheryl (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh April..i'm sorry to hear about your mum..

I'll be thinking of you both

:hug:


----------



## BethM (Feb 14, 2010)

ray:


----------



## Nela (Feb 14, 2010)

Keeping you both in my thoughts... I hope everything will work out for you guys. Please take care and keep us updated when you can :rose:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Feb 14, 2010)

sorry to hear about your mum, my thoughts are with you and and your family at this sad time. :hug:ray:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 14, 2010)

oh i am so sorry to hear this , i will keep u both in my thoughts and prayers, hugs to u and your mom


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry April. I'll be keeping you and your family in my thoughts. ray:


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you everyone. Your words mean alot to me. :hug:



PS) If I update about me or my mom I'll come back to this thread.


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm adding my prayers for your mom's safe and rapid recovery. When I was diagnosed a few years ago my son took it very hard, but later he turned out to be my very best support system, telling me that everything would be okay, and just being himself. Just remember to take care of yourself too.

Prayers and well-wishes are going out to your mother and you... ray:

:hug:


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 14, 2010)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> I'm adding my prayers for your mom's safe and rapid recovery. When I was diagnosed a few years ago my son took it very hard, but later he turned out to be my very best support system, telling me that everything would be okay, and just being himself. Just remember to take care of yourself too.
> 
> Prayers and well-wishes are going out to your mother and you... ray:
> 
> :hug:



Thank you. 

Right now it is hard for me. I'm very depressed. My mom has been looking upher cancer onlineand it is treatable. Either with chemo and/or bone marrow transplant. It's just overwhelming. Guess we'll see what the oncologist says Wedn. I just want her to be ok. ray:


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 14, 2010)

hopefully things go well. hope to see you back soon.


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 14, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> hopefully things go well. hope to see you back soon.


Thank you Brenda.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 15, 2010)

My best wishes to your mom and yourself ray: ink iris:


----------



## degrassi (Feb 15, 2010)

I"m so sorry to hear this. You and your mom are in my prayers.


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 15, 2010)

ray::hug: keeping you and your mum in my thoughts. take care:hug:


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you Autumn, Degrassi and Donna.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 15, 2010)

It's so frightening when you hear those words coming from someone you love. You and your mom will be in my thoughts and prayers:hug:


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 15, 2010)

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> It's so frightening when you hear those words coming from someone you love. You and your mom will be in my thoughts and prayers:hug:


Thanks so much!


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 15, 2010)

I am so sorry. My brother is terminally ill..they gave him 4 months to live. Its now been almost 5 years. I hope that gives you hope; his has a blood disorder that is much like cancer. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 15, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I am so sorry. My brother is terminally ill..they gave him 4 months to live. Its now been almost 5 years. I hope that gives you hope; his has a blood disorder that is much like cancer. You will be in my prayers.


Thank you Myia, that means alot. :hug:I'm glad your brother is doing so well.


----------



## SweetSassy (Mar 3, 2010)

My mom got her results back today. I wasn't able to go with herso i don't have specifics yet. But....She does have cancer in her back/spine. The first diagnosis was right from the MRI. Even with treatment they're giving her 3-5 years to live. Her treatment will be a bone marrow transplant(using her own marrow)and chemo therapy. 

This is a very, very sad day for me.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 3, 2010)

ray: :bigtears:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry.:sad: Your mom and the rest of your family will be in my prayers.ray:


----------



## SweetSassy (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 4, 2010)

ray: :hug:


----------



## pOker (Mar 4, 2010)

I am sending you and your mom sooo many hugs and prayers..

Good luck to you both!


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about this, April. Sending you and your mom good luck and wishes of good health...


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 4, 2010)

ray: Praying very hard for your Mom and you. Please hold out hope that she will have a long survival... Doctors are often wrong... and she may be different. My Dad is living proof...


----------



## SweetSassy (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone. Your words and prayers mean alot to me.


----------



## SweetSassy (Mar 22, 2010)

My mom is really, really sick on top of having cancer. She has mutiple myeloma in her spine. (sp??) She is on a ventilator fighting phenomia(sp?) and a blood infection. She's been on it for approx. 2 weeks. 

I miss my mom. I feel so alone cause I only have my mom and brother...my brother and I fight quite a bit. I go to the hospital everyday and just sit with her. She's heavily sedated so she don't know who I am. I miss her so much. This is the hardest thing I've ever been thru. 

College is ending on March 30th and I'm taking a quarter off. I haven't been able to study for school. It's really hard to finish these last few weeks. All I think about is my mom. 

Please pray for my mom cause she needs prayers. Thank you!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 22, 2010)

:hug1 I sorry to hear your mom's not going well. Stsy strong April. :hug1


----------



## SweetSassy (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks Becka... I'm trying to be strong but it's hard.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry huni...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry your mom isn't doing well. :hug:


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 22, 2010)

ray: Keeping your mom in my prayers... be strong April...


----------



## hln917 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your mom April. Keeping her in my prayers. PM me if I can be of any help.


----------



## SweetSassy (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## jcl_24 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry you and your Mum are going through this :tears2:

Of course you must care for your mom and yourself. Know RO will always be here whether you want to post in 4 days or 6 months.

The will to live can count for a lot in Cancer patients. May you and your Momhave years where you spendlots of time together.

Your love will give her strength. May you too be given strength to cope with this.


ray:

Love from
Jo xx


----------



## SweetSassy (Mar 22, 2010)

*jcl_24 wrote: *


> I'm so sorry you and your Mum are going through this :tears2:
> 
> Of course you must care for your mom and yourself. Know RO will always be here whether you want to post in 4 days or 6 months.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the sweet/kind words. It means alot to me. Even though my mom doesn't know me right now(from all the meds)....I still tell her that I love her and for her to fight to get better. I will namethe grandkids to her andalso herkitty cat "Peaches". The doc's say she will get better(from the phenumonia(sp?), it's just a slow process and her being a smoker doesn't help. And her having cancer is making it harder too. 

I prayme and my momhave many, many years together.... and the doc's are wrong. My mom is a strong, stubborn woman so I think she will fight for her life. 

Thank you again.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh April...i'm so terribly sorry your mum just isn't doing well..i can imagine how hard this is on you.

Your deep in my thoughts and i'msending lots of prayers


----------



## SweetSassy (Mar 23, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Oh April...i'm so terribly sorry your mum just isn't doing well..i can imagine how hard this is on you.
> 
> Your deep in my thoughts and i'msending lots of prayers



Thank you Cheryl, that means alot to me.


----------



## SweetSassy (Mar 31, 2010)

I updated on facebook that my mom has been off the ventilator for approx. more than a few days now. Woohoo. I'm so happy. She's out of ICU and she's in the Pulmunary section of the hospital. She's had 2 chemos so far. (4 have been ordered) They did a MRI of her hip and she does need surgery on her hip. Doc came in and told her she needed surgery but hasn't told her what their doing yet. She hurt her hip in the hospital I don't know why the nurse wasn't watching her!! It was a situation were the nurse should have been there with her!! **URG**



Thanks for everyone prayers!! Please keep praying ray:

Thank you :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2010)

:hugrayers continued here.ink iris:


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 31, 2010)

prayers and good thoughts continuing here too - it's lovely to read she's making progress. take each day as it comes and remain positive.:hug:


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 7, 2010)

Tomorrow my mom is going into a rehab/ nursing home to get the rehab she needs before she goes home. She is very weak from laying in a bed forall this time.She has been in the hospital a little over a month now. 

She won the fight with phenomnia and she had surgery on both hips/ femers. (she had rods puts in. One hip was fractured the other wasn't) I'm not good with the technical terms. Lol. She is still receiving chemo for her cancer. I'm not sure how long that will last. 

I'mjust very happy that my mom is getting better and hopefully soon she will be able to go home. 

Thank you everyone for your prayers!! It has meant alot to me and my mom.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 8, 2010)

I hope your mom can come home soon, and continues to improve. I can't imagine my own mom being sick like that. I guess it just tells us to cherish every day you have together and hope for the best in every situation.


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 8, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I hope your mom can come home soon, and continues to improve. I can't imagine my own mom being sick like that. I guess it just tells us to cherish every day you have together and hope for the best in every situation.


Thank you...and you are so right. I will cherish every day I have with my mom. And spend as much time with her as I can.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 8, 2010)

YAY mom way to go....


----------



## hln917 (Apr 8, 2010)

April~ glad to hear she is on her way to recovery. She's a strong woman!


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! Mom is in rehab and doing well.


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 10, 2010)

:highfive::bunnydance::bunnydance:way to go mom!


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so glad your mom is doing better. Yay!! :hug:


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Donna and Helen.


----------



## CKGS (Apr 12, 2010)

((((April))))) 
I came on RO to catch a quick peek and see how everyone was and then I saw this. 
First let me say this- I am so very sorry your mother and you are going through this ordeal. I will keep both of you in my thoughts and prayers. 
My grandmother has had 4 different types of cancer in her life and each time we were told to prepare for her passing. The last cancer was approx 16 years ago. My grandmother is 85 years old now and working on 86! 
I believe with all my heart that alot of the fight has to be an inner strength from the person aflicted. Then there is the 'knowing' and 'feeling' the love of those around them. This same grandma has survived 2 strokes, a heart attack, and being on a ventilator/life support. 
Try to be as positive as you can possibly be. I know this is extremely hard as I have been there too. I think this is equally as important as anything else for your own sake as well as your moms.
You still have my email addy and if you need anything- to talk, to vent, whatever- email me and I will get back with you asap.
I love you (((April))).


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Janet :hug:.... I was surprised to see your post. It's nice to hear from you. Wow your grandmother went thru alot. That's awesome she's gonna be 86. 

The past month and a half has been hard. I'm gladmy mom'sin rehab now. Thanks for the support. (((Love you too)))


----------



## jcl_24 (Apr 26, 2010)

It sounds as though your Mom is fighting on, which is very good news 

Prayers for you both.

Jo xx


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 26, 2010)

*jcl_24 wrote: *


> It sounds as though your Mom is fighting on, which is very good news
> 
> Prayers for you both.
> 
> Jo xx



She is.My momis also feeling better and rehab is going well. Thanks


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh, I am glad to hear your mom is fighting... my prayers are with you - the power of prayer is strong... my stepdad is fighting pancreatic cancer that spread and as of today he is still fighting, six months into the diagnosis.

Your mom is in my thoughts, too, so she can continue to fight.

ray:ray:ray:

Denise


----------

